# Hilfe Froschfrage!



## Maulwurf (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Forenfreunde,

ich habe mal eine dringende Frage.
Am WE waren wir in Holland und sahen in einem Teich grüne __ Frösche die toll quakten. Unsere Tochter liebt Frösche und ich habe mich überreden lassen, Kaulquappen mitzunehmen, die nun in unserem Teich sind.

Jetzt in Nachhinein kam die Frage auf ob das so richtig war vonwegen Quaken  

Wie ist das, kann das ein Problem werden - vor allem bei den grünen Fröschen? Und wann quaken die? Jahreszeit?

Hmmm - bin da grad etwas ratlos und würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen und bedanke mich.

Gruß vom Maulwurf


----------



## Steffen (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hallo....

Also das mit dem Quaken mußt du den Fröschen gleich klar machen das du es nicht willst mache ich bei meinen auch immer sooo...  nein beim  Quaken kannst glück haben das sie leise sind kann aber auch anders sein kommt halt auf die Art an   .......

Ich für meinen Teil warte immer das sich ein Frosch zum Einzug in meinen Teich  entscheidet....

Was willst nun machen wenn deine Frosche  groß sind und Umziehen ?


----------



## Silke (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hallo,
erstmal ist das einfangen und umsetzen verboten.
Dann: es sind sicher Teichfrösche und die quaken sehr laut und ausgiebig.
Google mal ein bisschen...
Wenn du Grasfrösche hättest, das wäre nicht so schlimm, weil die nicht laut sind.


----------



## Steffen (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hi Silke ...

Nun mach ihm mal keine Angst !!! Ist doch alles die liebe Natur !!!!  Da Quaken __ Frösche alt auch mal....


----------



## wmt (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

übrigens, sei nicht traurig wenn es nichts wird. 

Ich habe über Jahre Froschlaich ausgebracht. Ich habe froschlaich zu Kaulquappen in einer Maurerwanne "reifen" lassen, bis es richtige klien __ Frösche waren. Nach dem Urlaub war immer alles weg. Im alten Teich hatte ich allerdings auch ziemlich viele dicke Libellenlarven und die sind ziemlich gefräßig.

Am neuen Teich waren mit einem Mal ein dutzend Teichmolche da (nicht ausgesetzt) und die sehe ich mit Vergnügen in diesem Jahr wieder.


----------



## Teichgucker (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

 ja und dann sind da ja noch die fische..........
bei mir haben zwei __ frösche millionen von kaulquappen im teich gelagert.
meine fisch ekommen jetzt immer nachts und fressen die quappen. 

ich bin mal gespannt, ob da irgendwelche frösche überleben und ob die bei mir dann auch ne concert hall gründen  

seitdem fütter ich auch nicht....... 

und die liebellen sind auch schon da.........blaue, rote, große, kleine.......
und die haben sich auch lieb 


das wird ein spannender sommer!!
gruß thea


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*



> Ich habe froschlaich zu Kaulquappen in einer Maurerwanne "reifen" lassen, bis es richtige klien __ Frösche waren. Nach dem Urlaub war immer alles weg.



Hi wmt ( was für ein Name : )

Das Jungfrösche abwandern ist absolut normal. Diejenigen welche überleben, jene werden erst in ein paar Jahren wieder bei dir erscheinen.
Und genau das ist es auch warum viele sich beschweren sie hätten zu viele Frösche im Teich. Zwangsläufig wird das immer geschehn, nämlich dann wenn alle Jungfrösche aus den Vorjahren geballt am Teich erscheinen.

Also hüte dich davor immer und immer wieder Laich aufziehen zu wollen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## didio (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hi zusammen.

Da sind ja nun Fachleute unter Euch, nehme ich an.
Habe nämlich ein (für mich) Phänomen festgestellt: seit Jahren reifen die Eier
unserer __ Kröten (nicht __ Frösche) zu "Millionen" von Kaulquappen heran.
Plötzlich quasi über Nacht ist nur noch ein kümmerlicher Rest da - und auch dieser ist nach kurzer Zeit verschwunden. Dieses Jahr vom 1. Mai bis heute morgen - fast alle futsch. Hatte unsere Goldorfen in Verdacht. Aber noch nie gesehen, daß eine Kaulquappe verspeist wurde. Und - angeblich sollen doch die Kaulquappen von Kröten einen Bitterstoff enthalten, damit sie eben nicht schmackhaft sind??
Falls jemand auf den Gedanken kommt: Nein, sie haben noch keine Beine.

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Liebe Grüße
didio


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hi Didio

Es wird immer eine hohe Sterblichkeit von Amphibienlarven und ein Absterben des Laichs durch parasitische Pilze (Saprolegnia,z.B ) geben. Überwiegend hat man das  in versauerten Gewässern festgestellt. Versauerte Gewässer müssen nicht "schmutzig" aussehen, sondern haben desöfteren glasklares Wasser. Ich würde einfach mal den pH-Wert messen.
Zudem , aufgrund der nur geringen Biomasse die beim Absterben anfällt,- von daher könnte es auch sein das diese Zersetzung rasant vonstatten geht (durch den Abbau seitens diverser Bakterien), so das du einfach davon nichts mitbekommst.

Aber du kannst dich auch einmal hier durchlesen.

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/fortge/nitrat.htm#Amphibienlarven

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Cletric (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*



			
				didio schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen.
> 
> Da sind ja nun Fachleute unter Euch, nehme ich an.
> Habe nämlich ein (für mich) Phänomen festgestellt: seit Jahren reifen die Eier
> ...




Hallo,
ich habe ( hatte ) das gleiche Problem auch ohne Fische.
Bei uns haben 3 Krötenpaare abgeleicht ein Männchen hat vergebens
versucht über 2 Wochen hinweg einen Frosch erfolglos ?!? zu poppen.
Bei den sicherlich 1000 Quappen sind jetzt nur noch 1 / 10 am Leben.
Bei uns war eine junge __ Ringelnatter recht aktiv den Rest haben wohl
die Libellenlarven bzw Gelbrandkäferlarven erlegt.
Bin mal gespannt wieviel da noch überleben - viele werden es nicht sein !


----------



## Astrid_2 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin schon ziemlich lange aktive Leserin des Forums und bin schon fast lesesüchtig. 
Ich werde meinen Teich (geht ins zweite Jahr) demnächst mal vorstellen, bin mit ihm zwar noch nicht so ganz zufrieden, aber das wird schon. Hab´mich halt noch nicht getraut, Euch unsere Arbeit zu zeigen. Auch habe ich mich noch nicht mit dem Hochladen von Bilder beschäftigt. 

Doch nun zu den Kaulquappen.
Auch bei uns waren "kilometerlange" Laichschnüre und auch Millionen von Kaulquappen sind geschlüpft. Anfangs waren sie in Gruppen unterwegs, jetzt sieht man sie nur vereinzelt. Meinen Goldfischen schmecken die Kaulquappen überhaupt nicht, das habe ich kürzlich gesehen. Einer der Goldis hat´s versucht und gleich wieder ....  . Sah schon witzig aus.
Der Bestand der Kaulquappen hat sich auch bei mir stark reduziert und gestern konnte ich auch sehen, wer Mittäter des Massenmordes ist. Eine Gelbrandkäferlarve hatte sich eine Kaulquappe geschnappt, die zappelte ziemlich wild. Es ist schon erstaunlich, was sich gegenwärtig im und am Teich so alles tut. Ich könnte glatt einen Roman schreiben.
Liebe Grüße
Astrid

P.S. Das Forum ist wirklich spitze.


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Laichschnüre=Krötenlaich
wahrscheinlich Bufo Bufo  

 


schönes WE


----------



## Cletric (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Laichschnüre=Krötenlaich
> wahrscheinlich Bufo Bufo
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 11508
> ...




Jooo bei uns waren es Erdkröten


----------



## Wasserfloh (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

hallöle zusammen 

zum Thema Quappen und Goldorfen... da kann ich nur sagen, die Monster fressen alles auf, bis auf die letzte __ Quappe! *gefräßigesPackgefräßiges* 

Ich habe vor Wochen ja auch ein paar Glibberhüllen (aus meinem eigenen Teich!)"gerettet" und den ersten Versuch gemacht, schon mal eine "1. Rückführung" versucht... NIX, aber auch nicht eine einzige hat überlebt *grummel*... *heul*
Nun müssen die anderen weiter im Becken ausharren, "bis ihnen Beinchen wachsen"? (denn dann passen sie hoffentlich nicht mehr ins "Ofenmaul"!), ich fürchte, meine im letzten Jahr mit gerade mal mit 5cm Größe eingesetzten Ofen hauen heute alles weg, das nicht größer als 1-1,5cm groß ist... 
Und meine Quappen sind wohl leider noch nicht groß genug *seufz*. 
Dafür füttere ich die Quappen jetzt mit "dem Fischfutter" und die G-Orfen müssen sich selber was suchen *allerbätsch*...


----------



## didio (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Moin zusammen.

Danke für die Antworten ...

Habe PH-Wert gemessen: liegt bei 7,0.
Das kann's also nicht sein. Aber egal, ich habe gestern noch so um die 20 Stück entdeckt. Allerdings versteckt zwischen den Pflanzen und nicht mehr in Freien wie zum Anfang.
Schau'n mer mal ...

Grüsse
didio


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hallo,

überall lese Kaulquappen...
Meine __ Frösche sind erst seit etwa einer Woche richtig "dabei".
Gestern mußte ich meinen weiblichen und total abgemagerten Stammgast (hat nur noch ein Auge, daher gut vom Rest zu unterscheiden) vor 3 liebestollen Liebhabern retten!!
Sie kam gar nicht mehr an die Oberfläche und wäre wahrs. bald ertrunken.... der letzte ließ erst nach ner halben Minute im Kescher los. 

Ansonsten hüpfen auch einige kleinere Frösche vom Vorjahr durch die Flachzonen. 
Allerdings würde ich auch keine 100 Nachkommen pro Weibchen im Teich haben wollen. 
Da bliebe bald kein Platz mehr fürs Wasser.


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Servus

Wir waren gestern wieder einmal im Schloß Kottingbrunn (Nähe Baden bei Wien), da es dort auch einen wunderschönen verwilderten Schloßteich gibt. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht, als dort Froschgelege (Quappen) im Durchmesser von mind. einem halben Meter zu finden waren.

 

und im Detail
 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## katja (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

  uuiiih!!!

soviel froschkönige für nur ein schloss!  

wer da wohl das rennen macht?


----------



## sabine71 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hallo Helmut,

so sieht das aber derzeit auch bei mir im Teich aus  

Wir haben Krötenqaulquappen und die Fische (Kois und Goldis) fressen
die nicht wegen den Giftstoffen in der Haut.

Dafür fressen die Quappen derzeit mit Vorliebe das Koifutter und die Kois haben teilweise das nachsehen, weil 20 Quappen an einem Stück futter hängen, sieht echt zum brüllen aus

Ein Teil der Quappen suhlt sich auch in unserem Filter.

Mal sehen wieviel davon im Endeffekt übrig bleiben.

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Silke (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hallo,
bei mir haben sich die Kaulquappen schon ziemlich dezimiert, obwohl ich nicht mal Fische habe. Wenn 1/10 überlebt, sind das echt viele...:? 
Habt ihr mal irgendwo gelesen, wieviel Prozent im Durchschnitt so durchkommen?


----------



## WERNER 02 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hi

Ich hatte Hunderte von Kaulquappen im Teich und Bachlauf. Aber meine Koi stehn Gewehr bei Fuß vor dem Pflanzenfiltereinlauf und warten nur darauf ( und mit was für einer Geduld ) bis eine durchgeschwommen kommt. Mein oder ihr (Quappen)Pech das sie Gras,- und Laubfroschquappen sind. Wahre Leckerbissen für die Koi.

Aber überleben tun stets immer ein paar Dutzend. Warum sonst legen __ Frösche soviel Laich ab. Der Schwund ist wohl seitens Mutter Natur schon mit einkalkuliert.

Gruß
Werner
Der nicht unglücklich ist wegen der Dezimierung.


----------



## orfe (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hallo, Froschfeunde ! In diesem Jahr habe ich 2 große Klumpen Froschlaich in den Natursee umgelagert. Dachte mir, gut so. Aber es müssen sich einige gerette haben. Immer wenn ich am Teichufer entlang gehe, springen __ Frösche ins Wasse, oder sie beobachten mich bei der Teichpflege. Ich glaube die Natur regelt es schon, ob viel ode wenig Frösche im Teich sind. Bei mir quaken sie nicht bzw. sehr leise. Beim Nachbarn versorgt der Frosch, die ganze Umgebung mit "Froschmusi". 
Tschüss , __ Orfe. 
Seid froh, dass sich Tiere im Teich tummeln, ein Zeichen, dass er soweit in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*



			
				Wasserfloh schrieb:
			
		

> hallöle zusammen
> 
> zum Thema Quappen und Goldorfen... da kann ich nur sagen, die Monster fressen alles auf, bis auf die letzte __ Quappe! *gefräßigesPackgefräßiges*
> 
> Ich habe vor Wochen ja auch ein paar Glibberhüllen (aus meinem eigenen Teich!)"gerettet" und den ersten Versuch gemacht, schon mal eine "1. Rückführung" versucht... NIX, aber auch nicht eine einzige hat überlebt *grummel*... *heul*



*ähm*... ich muss mich hierzu "berichtigen"... ich weiß nicht, welche hüpfende und quakende Bande aus der ersten Laichmasse (die, die eben sofort vertilgt wird!) geschlüpft ist... es sind schwarze Quappen(?).

Die (grauen) Quappen der grünen Freunde(siehe mein Avater), die anschließend im Teich massig abgelaicht haben, sind inzwischen ja auch geschlüpft (und noch im Teich lebend)... die werden von den Fischen *völlig verschmäht...¿ (Ironie)* 

Wie kann das sein? Schmecken die einfach nicht? Die tummeln sich freudig im gesamten Flachwasserbereich, ohne sich verkriechen zu müssen...

Ich habe schon versucht rauszufinden, was für (schwarze) Quappen wohl die erste Laichmasse war, hab aber nix gefunden (oder hab ich nur falsch gesucht???)

Weiß einer mehr über __ Frösche oder Krötenquappen? Sind die farblich zu unterscheiden?

Ich habe heute von den schwarzen (die schon eine beachtliche Größe haben) eine versuchsweise in den Teich gesetzt, aber sie hat es leider nicht geschafft *heul*...
Dabei dachte ich, sie wären schon zu groß fürs Orfenmaul...  (die sind ja eigentlich auch noch nicht so "alt/groß") ich möchte sie doch so gerne wieder zurücksetzten können... (besonders, wenn ich sehe, wie freudig sich die andere Bande im Teich vergnügt*umpf*)


----------



## karsten. (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*



			
				Wasserfloh schrieb:
			
		

> *ähm*... i....
> Weiß einer mehr über __ Frösche oder Krötenquappen? Sind die farblich zu unterscheiden?
> ........




Die wissen alles über Frösche !


versucht mal das Quiz !  

mfG


----------



## ThomasK. (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Moin! Wie lange geht das gequake eigentlich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hoffe nur so lange die Leichzeit geht?! Also anfangs hab ich mich ja auch noch über jedes kurze quak gefreut, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber seit 2 Tagen habe ich nachts keine ruhige Minute mehr. Die Burschen würden Pavarotti vor Neid erblassen lassen...! So laut das man sie durchs geschlossene Fenster problemlos hört.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An ein offenes Fenster ist schon gar nicht zu denken. Und das bei der Wärme.

Zu dem muß ich mir jetzt noch die ganze Nacht das gefluche meiner besseren Hälfte anhören...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MfG Thomas


----------



## karsten. (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

natur pur

die quaken bis zum Herbst !


----------



## ThomasK. (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

 Mist, das gibt Meckär...


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hi,

also bei uns wird es nach der Paarungszeit normalerweise etwas ruhiger... derzeit legen sie aber sofort los, wenn sie der Meinung sind, es ist keiner mehr am Teich. 
Letztes Jahr wurden sie immer dann besonders laut, wenn ein Flugzeug startete (Gegenlärm) 

Auch hier beim Haus, gegenüber im Löschwasserbecken (ohne jegliche Pflanzen), sind sie derzeit ganz gut zu hören. Aber wir schlafen ja zum Hof hin und da ist noch kein Teich.


----------



## Thorsten (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Also wir haben nur einen......und der macht krach für 10! 

Wir hatten diese Nacht ein heftiges Gewitter, 
selbst da war der Frosch noch lauter.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Wir haben dieses Jahr auch nur eine Kröte - Herbert -, die aber so laut quakt, dass einem die Ohren abfallen  Da sind zwar auch paar __ Frösche da, aber sehr schüchtern. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr, sieht man sie kaum. Das kann aber daran liegen, dass oft 2 __ Enten in den Teich kommen. Und bisher habe ich nicht ein einziges Laichkügelchen gesehen - geschweige denn Kaulquappen 

Gestern hat Charly, der Nachbarskater, Herbert aufgelauert und ihn tatsächlich auch geschnappt, der Mistkerl!  

Unter lauten Gezeter konnten wir der Katze die Kröte wieder abjagen und haben sie zurück in den Teich gesetzt. Aber Herbert war völlig geschockt und ist kaum weggeschwommen. Ich hoffe, er hat es unverletzt überlebt und war wirklich nur geschockt.  

Aber seitdem ist hier Ruhe - leider!

Traurige Grüße
Anke


----------



## ThomasK. (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hab gestern Nachmittag 5 Froschis gefangen und zu einem abgelegenen Wassergraben gebracht. Konnte dann nur noch 2 oder 3 entdecken die sich aber listiger Weise nicht erwischen liessen. Ich war der Meinung, naja...vielleicht ist es ja etwas ruhiger diese Nacht. Aber Ar...lecken... die Burschen geben sich scheinbar extra Mühe mir den Schlaf zu rauben! Na wartet...!!!


----------



## grisu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Habe mich anfangs auch über gelegentlicher Gequake gefreut, aber wenns die ganze Nacht dauert und durchs geschlossene Fenster laut zu hören war, hab ich mich doch entschieden die "Quäker" umzusiedeln, die Kaulquappen und kleinen, ruhigen __ Frösche hab ich in Ruhe gelassen.

Einfangen ist schwierig - Tagsüber gings gar nicht, weil sie recht schnell lernen und gleich bei meinem Anblick ins Wasser springen und für Minuten versteckt bleiben. 

Also in der Nacht ins Wasser steigen und den Frosch mit Lampe - Taschenlampe, 12V Teichlampe( nicht die 230 V ...! )- damit blenden, das Licht kommt immer näher von vorne/oben, und von Hinten das Sieb/Schüssel. Am Besten funkts im seichten Wasser, dann kann man die "Biester" zwischen Teichboden und Sieb festhalten und dann dazwischen eine Platte schieben.


----------



## ThomasK. (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Stimmt, die ersten waren noch recht einfach zu fangen, aber die letzten sind schon sehr vorsichtig! Wenns nicht schon wieder mehr sind.


----------



## orfe (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

Hier neue Meldung von meinen Quakern. Mittlerweile ist ein großer Teil verschwunden. Nur "Fritze " und sein Partner sind noch da.  Quaken nicht. Der Nachbarsfrosch verorgt weiterhin die Umgebung mit "Froschmusi".    

Tschüss, haltet Euch die Ohren zu.  __ Orfe


----------



## MeneMeiner (11. Aug. 2007)

*Also wirklich... Na, na, na....*

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn ich hier den ein oder anderen Kommentar / Beitrag lese, dann glaube ich, dass einige nicht wussten, was sie taten, als sie sich entschlossen, einen Teich zu bauen  __ Frösche gehören zum Gartenteich einfach dazu!

Mein Teich erlebt z.Zt. seinen 3. Sommer. Letztes Jahr hatte ich erstmalig ein stimmgewaltiges Froschgequake, aber da ca. 100 m Luftlinie entfernt ein 3 x fußballfeld-großer-Angelteich liegt und rundherum Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist, habe ich von Anfang an mit Fröschen gerechnet und mich gefreut, als sie kamen. Und ich freue mich immer noch über ihre Anwesenheit. Zeitweise sind es 15 Teichfrösche. Laich habe ich noch nie gesehen, aber bei meinen Orfen wohl auch kein Wunder. Dennoch müssen ein paar überlebt haben, denn es waren dieses Jahr auch ein paar Jungtiere von 1 - 3 cm dabei. Selbst den ca. 3 - 4 cm großen Teichfröschen sind meine ca. 18 cm großen Goldorfen anfangs noch hinterhergeschwommen und die kleineren Frösche haben sich nur am Uferkies aufgehalten.

Ihr habt / ich habe die Natur gewollt und ihr habt / ich habe sie bekommen. Also nur nicht ärgern über das Gequake. Autobahn- / Flugzeuglärm ist viel unnatürlicher und störender....

Fangen und umsetzen ist nicht erlaubt.... Den Teich zuschütten dürft ihr während der Anwesenheit von Fröschen auch nicht... Also überlegt euch vorher, was ihr wollt... Hinterher aber bitte nicht meckern  

Gruß
Thomas

Edit: Ich habe dieses Wochenende mein Ufer umgebaut und die Frösche haben mich bis auf 30 cm rangelassen. Teilweise habe ich minutenlang neben ihnen gegraben und sie haben sich über die Insekten, die ich frei schaufelte, gefreut.
Und wenn sie auf dem Gras sitzen, müssen mein Hund oder ich schon _sehr_ nah dran vorbei laufen, dass sie in den Teich springen.


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Froschfrage!*

@MeneMeiner

  

LG Blumenelse


----------

